# How to teach goats to not jump on/over you?



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

I have two Nubian doeling kids ages 10 weeks and 19 weeks. I don't have their lot fenced yet so I make it a point to take them outside the stall every day to run around and get some exercise and to graze. I take a chair out with me to sit on and they think that I'm a play toy! I can't sit in the chair and just enjoy them because they jump on me or over me and hit me in the head with their feet. I push them off and say "no" when they jump up on me but don't know what else to do to train them that this behavior is not acceptable. I do have large rocks and a see-saw for them to play on so it's not like they have nothing else to play with. I'm at my wits end. Is it even possible to train them to stop this?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes its very possible. Specually with them this young.

You can try to things

One- hit their nose/pull their ear and tell them sternly no
Two- stand up and turn your back to their just like youd teach a dog not to jump on you. 
Hope these help.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Spray bottles!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Spray bottles only depend if that phases them. I had 2 wethers i even took a pig sprayer to andt they loved it

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I will stand up when they jump on me and step on their hoof.....just hard enough so you shock them. And they will usually jump right back down. I have had some be very persistent with jumping and it took a few weeks to break them. Good luck and let us know what works for you.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Use a spray bottle. With a water/vinegar mix in it. Spray it on their face! Use as much vinegar as you wish!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Another thing we have used is a riding crop or switch.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use the ear tug. I've found it to be very effective on the younger goats as that's what momma and the boss lady goats do.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I use the ear tug. I've found it to be very effective on the younger goats as that's what momma and the boss lady goats do.


I tried this the other night but she ignored me and went right back to jumping up on me. It's almost like she's trying to establish a pecking order with me or thinks I'm her stud-muffin (which is really ewwwwy cause I'm a girl too!). She is REALLY stubborn!


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Use a spray bottle. With a water/vinegar mix in it. Spray it on their face! Use as much vinegar as you wish!


I'm going to try this one tonight. She is one stubborn youngster I'll tell ya.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just put my knee in their chest. Just bend it up and it knocks them down.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sharryn said:


> I'm going to try this one tonight. She is one stubborn youngster I'll tell ya.


It should work.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sharryn said:


> I tried this the other night but she ignored me and went right back to jumping up on me. It's almost like she's trying to establish a pecking order with me or thinks I'm her stud-muffin (which is really ewwwwy cause I'm a girl too!). She is REALLY stubborn!


Have you tryed pulling at the base of her ear?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Have you tryed pulling at the base of her ear?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


No I didn't. I used the spray bottle last night. She looked at me and starting to lick the nozzel. I sprayed it again and she opened her mouth for me to squirt it in. If it wouldn't have been so funny I would have dumped the whole bottle on her. Man, goats are a whole lot smarter than I would have ever imagined!

Later on that evening I tried again only this time I sprayed multiple times in succession at her and she is beginning to respect it more. My little neighbor was over to see them and I want to break them of this before she gets hurt, although they aren't doing it to her. They seem to only do it when I'm sitting in a chair. We're making progress though so I thank you all for your help and suggestions!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This may sounds mean but I just push them down and if they don't stop I pushy them and then pop their nose. Not just a tap, like a real "I mean business" pop. None of mine jump on me... not even for food. They know they aren't allowed to so they dont. 

I don't think spray bottles work well... After all, other goats are going to be mean to them when they jump on them right? So I don't see how they would asscociate the spray bottle with the jumping. Pushing is more like a goat would do with his head so I find it works better


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani- i do the same thing.

Besides i dont want my goats to think their doing something wrong when i spray them down at show or if it gers to hot here and i have to spray em down.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sharryn said:


> No I didn't. I used the spray bottle last night. She looked at me and starting to lick the nozzel. I sprayed it again and she opened her mouth for me to squirt it in. If it wouldn't have been so funny I would have dumped the whole bottle on her. Man, goats are a whole lot smarter than I would have ever imagined!
> 
> Later on that evening I tried again only this time I sprayed multiple times in succession at her and she is beginning to respect it more. My little neighbor was over to see them and I want to break them of this before she gets hurt, although they aren't doing it to her. They seem to only do it when I'm sitting in a chair. We're making progress though so I thank you all for your help and suggestions!


Glad it worked


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

summerdreamer71 said:


> Glad it worked


Yes! Last evening I took them out and there was NO jumping on me at all. I keep the bottle in my hand so if they do jump up I can hit them immediately, so they will associate the jumping with a squirt in the face. The one that was the most problematic of the two looked at me a couple times and also tried to suck on the bottle, but she was good. Even her temperament with me has changed in that she acts now like she is accepting that I am the head goat. I can't believe the change in her already! THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sharryn said:


> Yes! Last evening I took them out and there was NO jumping on me at all. I keep the bottle in my hand so if they do jump up I can hit them immediately, so they will associate the jumping with a squirt in the face. The one that was the most problematic of the two looked at me a couple times and also tried to suck on the bottle, but she was good. Even her temperament with me has changed in that she acts now like she is accepting that I am the head goat. I can't believe the change in her already! THANK YOU ALL!


This has worked best for me too! I swear by the squirt bottle. I like it better than hitting them and pushing them, I'm afraid that will just bring repercussions my way. Like when you go to pet a dog that is always hit and it runs away. I don't want people to come out and try to pet them and then they run away like we constantly hit them.


----------



## ChristinaTrahan1986 (May 10, 2021)

Do you have to worry about the vinegar burning thier eyes? I'm teaching my one month olds not to jump now because I don't even want to go in thier pen, they are chewing clothes and jumping up and it is a bit frustrating 😅 would a slap on the bum work? Kind of like how one trains a puppy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My daughter uses a very dominant tone when saying no and taps my Gizmo on the nose. She started with the squart bottle and has him so well trained all he does now is lick me and stand against my legs with his head down. We even sit on the ground with both Gizmo and Destiny.9


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A firm "NO", or what ever word/sound you choose to scold with (use the same word/sound each and every time) and step backwards or sideways until their hooves are no longer braced against you, and the hooves have to land on the ground. Walk straight ahead like you own the place and don't make eye contact with the jumper(s) while he/she thinks about what just happened. For second offences shortly after the first no-no, step it up with another scold, back away from their hooves, and squirt the little hardhead. They can and will learn to not jump up and crowd you, though you must be consistent each and every time. The extra time you can spend with them teaching how proper little kids behave, the more pleasurable and hassle free they will be as adults.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Squirt bottle and stern no.


----------

